# Safe stop over Zaragoza



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

Safe stop over North West of Zaragoza,its a lorry park but the owner
has a motorhome and has set aside 30 places for motorhomes fully illuminated.Free to stay but €4 if you want hookup,water and waste dump free.Shop/bar
N 41 44 13 W001 03 55


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Again, brilliant info, needs adding to the MHF database.

¡ Muchas gracias !


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi just checked, its already there.  can you add a review please.

Olley


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

olley said:


> Hi just checked, its already there.  can you add a review please.
> 
> Olley


On the road until August with very limited internet will update on my return home.


----------

